# Oasis Resort Hurghada



## Wotsisname (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello everybody, as you can see I am a newbie. I have read the Terms of Use and think my question is acceptable - if not, please remove it admin. I am seriously considering purchasing an apartment on Oasis Resort, Al Ahiaa District, Hurghada. I have read some bad reports about this Resort on line but they are all several years out of date. I wonder if anyone can provide an up to date review for me, thank you.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Wotsisname said:


> Hello everybody, as you can see I am a newbie. I have read the Terms of Use and think my question is acceptable - if not, please remove it admin. I am seriously considering purchasing an apartment on Oasis Resort, Al Ahiaa District, Hurghada. I have read some bad reports about this Resort on line but they are all several years out of date. I wonder if anyone can provide an up to date review for me, thank you.



Hi and welcome to the forum........why don't you try and get in touch with some of the people on this site.



https://www.facebook.com/OasisResortApartments/?fref=ts


----------

